
Firewatch creator vows DMCA retaliation against PewDiePie for racist slur - minimaxir
https://www.polygon.com/2017/9/10/16285188/pewdie-pie-racist-slur-firewatch-retaliation-dmca
======
quuquuquu
Racist slur aside, H3H3 went to court and won against a DMCA takedown
initiated by Bold Guy.

The judge ruled that talking over copyrighted content "quintessentially
transforms" it into something new.

Additionally, Firewatch's website gives express permission to stream its
content.

And DMCA misuse carries ridiculous penalties in the USA.

So good luck there guy!!

